# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Alpha, GPS dog tracking device, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

Home page - buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/107225

----------


## Airicist

Tracking Dogs with the Garmin Alpha

Published on Jul 30, 2012




> Learn more about Alpha's tracking features, including built-in topo maps and a fast 2.5 second update rate.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin VIRB: Joe's Rescue 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> In December 2014, a hunting dog named Joe was trapped in a cave for 17 hours. With the help of Garmin technology, Joe was rescued.

----------

